# Permanent Partner Visa Questions (subclass 100)



## simonesaccount (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello! 

I hope I am in the right place to ask these questions. If not, I would really appreciate being directed to the correct place if there is one. 

I am currently in Australia on a provisional partner visa (subclass 309), and I will be up for consideration for the permanent partner visa (subclass 100) in mid-April. I received mail requesting more information about a month ago, and this letter tells me when I can start submitting the paperwork. 

Anyway, I had a few questions about that if anyone is able to answer them: 

1) Does my provisional (309) visa expire exactly 2 years after its initial lodgement date?

2) Will I automatically be granted a bridging visa when my provisional expires or when the paperwork for my permanent visa is being evaluated? 
Does that visa have all of the same rights as my provisional visa (e.g. the right to enter and leave Australia as many times as I like)?

3) Perhaps most importantly, is there a deadline for submitting my new paperwork for the permanent (100) visa? 
Is this deadline the date exactly 2 years after my initial lodgement date or am I allowed more time? 
What happens if you do not submit the paperwork by the deadline?



Thank you in advance very much for your answers!


----------



## liferiver (Jan 6, 2014)

It's kind of a strange question.

1) No. The 309 expiry is indefinite. You can let it drag a couple of months (or possibly maybe a few years) and you'll be fine

2) Think if it eventually expires at some indefinite date and if there is no paperwork being submitted, you'll probably have 28 days to leave the country after they inform you of its expiry. If paper work has already been submitted, 309 will not expire.

3) I think there is no hard deadline.

But there're definite advantages to submitting earliest possible, because getting PR affords certain substantial privileges:

1) Consideration for citizenship
2) Social Security benefits
3) Probably better job prospects
4) Subsidised courses and loans for studies

Unless you do not have enough evidence, it's best to do it quick and get it done over with.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

There's no expiry on a 309 visa, so there's no bridging visa. There's no specific deadline for submitting your paperwork but it's recommended to have it in within a couple of months of your eligibility date.


----------



## simonesaccount (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks very much for the replies everyone!


----------



## DigitalAnalog (May 7, 2015)

I think the 309 is valid until a decision is made on the 100 so it's indefinite in that respect, but on the VEVO site, it says my 309 visa expires after 20 years.


----------

